# Giant koi



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I cant help but laugh at the comments.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

hahahahhahahahah oh pokemon ftw


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Perhaps this one is actually a Koi (barbels).


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm convinced its a Magikarp.

Magikarp has Barbels!


----------

